# Mango wood?



## Thaiguy (Apr 16, 2019)

hi all!
 I've just moved to Thailand where the food is amazing but the bacon is terrible (and expensive and hard to find) 
So I'm building a big ol smoker and aiming to make the best smoked meats in the country.

A few days drive north could get me to Apple growing country, but the only contenders for wood down here in the south would be Teak, Mango, or coconut palm (wood or husk) and I'm leaning towards mango. 

Has anyone here used any of these before? Or at least any idea if it is worth the experiment before I go to the trouble of cutting down a mango tree?
Buying chips or pellets from overseas isn't an option so it's au naturel all the way
Thanks in advance :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 16, 2019)

Thaiguy said:


> hi all!
> I've just moved to Thailand where the food is amazing but the bacon is terrible (and expensive and hard to find)
> So I'm building a big ol smoker and aiming to make the best smoked meats in the country.
> 
> ...





Here's a discussion on Mango Wood.
It includes comments from guys from Tahiti, Uganda, Costa Rico, and Hawaii, so that should be of some help.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/mango-wood.85101/

Bear


----------



## motolife313 (Apr 16, 2019)

The wood will need to season for several months first or it will not burn very good. Any seasoned cooking wood near you?

Cutting the wood short like this will make it dry faster since wood drys mainly out the ends. These are 3”-6” thick. 2” would dry faster and it’s cherry wood


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 16, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Thaiguy. That Bear has given you some useful information. Follow that Bear he will not lead you astray.

Warren


----------



## Thaiguy (Apr 16, 2019)

Thanks guys,
 I read through that mango wood thread and came to the conclusion that it will be fine... Thanks Bear!
I feel that if I find an old wild mango tree now and cut it up, by the time the smoker and kitchen is built (yes, starting from scratch) it will be dried sufficiently. Cutting a hardwood to 2" will be a pain in the neck, but we'll get there's! Thank again!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 16, 2019)

Thaiguy Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2019)

Thaiguy said:


> Thanks guys,
> I read through that mango wood thread and came to the conclusion that it will be fine... Thanks Bear!
> I feel that if I find an old wild mango tree now and cut it up, by the time the smoker and kitchen is built (yes, starting from scratch) it will be dried sufficiently. Cutting a hardwood to 2" will be a pain in the neck, but we'll get there's! Thank again!




Sounds good, Thaiguy!!
Sorry I couldn’t give you any personal experiences on this one, but we don’t have a lot of Mangos around here, in Macungie.

Bear


----------

